# Motor over rated for boat,



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am looking at buying a 21 foot cc. There is a plaque that states "Maximum horsepower 200". This is not on the normal info plaque that states, max persons, max weight, etc. There is now a 225 on it. Is it against the law to operate it in state or federal waters??

thanks

greg


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure what plaque you are talking about but I have always been told it is unlawful to overpower a boat. That being said, never been checked for that but if something went really bad????



I think I would get a LEO opinion..


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

the only problem you may have is getting it insured!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

There is *NO* Federal law about over powering a boat. BUT one can be charged with " Negligent operation of a vessel". Now with that said, there are states that do in fact have a law about over powering a boat. As said over powering a boat might VOID the insurance coverage.

NOW this IS Florida law........

Being your boat is longer then 20' ....no Florida law aganist it either.<P class=BodyLarge>*Maximum Loading and Horsepower*<P class=Body>No person may operate a monohull boat of less than 20 feet in length while exceeding the maximum weight, persons, or *horsepower *capacity as displayed on the manufacturer's capacity plate.


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

My last boat was a 20' CC and was rated for a 200HP motor. I had a 225 on it and had no problem getting insured. Didn't even have aproblem when I made a claim on the lower unit.Isay go for it.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (10/8/2008)*There is *NO* Federal law about over powering a boat. BUT one can be charged with " Negligent operation of a vessel". Now with that said, there are states that do in fact have a law about over powering a boat. As said over powering a boat might VOID the insurance coverage.
> 
> NOW this IS Florida law........
> 
> Being your boat is longer then 20' ....no Florida law aganist it either.<P class=BodyLarge>*Maximum Loading and Horsepower*<P class=Body>No person may operate a monohull boat of less than 20 feet in length while exceeding the maximum weight, persons, or *horsepower *capacity as displayed on the manufacturer's capacity plate.


<P class=Body><P class=Body>does this mean if your boat is over 20', you can ignore the mfr capacity plate?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *hit man (10/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (10/8/2008)*There is *NO* Federal law about over powering a boat. BUT one can be charged with " Negligent operation of a vessel". Now with that said, there are states that do in fact have a law about over powering a boat. As said over powering a boat might VOID the insurance coverage.
> ...


<P class=Body><P class=Body>yes,but different states have different laws...but in florida over 20ft you can go above max HP


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

What do you do if you do not have a tag! I do not have one on my boat and it has not been an issue before but, I only have a trolling motor until now. I am about to hang a 15hp on the back. My boat is 14' Randall Craft and it is a 78' model!


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

to be specific, I am asking more about people than HP, I have a 31'Center Console and the tag says 600 HP and 8 people and like 1400 lbs, it is a big boat and can comfortably carry way more than 8 people, is that legal?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*<P align=left>Maximum Loading and Horsepower*<P align=left>The State of Alabama does not have any maximum loading and horsepower requirements that are in addition to federal regulations.<P align=left>True...Some states might.....


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TWINKIE6816 (10/8/2008)*What do you do if you do not have a tag! I do not have one on my boat and it has not been an issue before but, I only have a trolling motor until now. I am about to hang a 15hp on the back. My boat is 14' Randall Craft and it is a 78' model!


Boats do not have tags...they have registration numbers and in Florida, although not in Alabama a trailer needs a tag. Long process getting a registration in Florida if you don't have a title (if at all needed), or a bill of sale. I know that in Alabama (non title state) all I need is a BILL OF SALE and the fact that the boat has never been registered in Alabama. There have been issues getting a boat registered in Florida in the past and discussed on this forum.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%">

<DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer style="DISPLAY: inline" onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'296\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'296\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'296\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'296\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'296\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'296\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">wld1985 Had a issue with a boat that he bought (didn't have a title or sorts). PM him and he can tell you what hoops they wanted him to jump through.</DIV>

<DIV style="DISPLAY: inline" onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'296\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'296\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'296\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'296\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'296\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'296\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/UserInfo296.aspx</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (10/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *TWINKIE6816 (10/8/2008)*What do you do if you do not have a tag! I do not have one on my boat and it has not been an issue before but, I only have a trolling motor until now. I am about to hang a 15hp on the back. My boat is 14' Randall Craft and it is a 78' model!
> ...




I meant the label that has the max load and hp rating. Sorry for the misleading post!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hit man (10/8/2008)*to be specific, I am asking more about people than HP, I have a 31'Center Console and the tag says 600 HP and 8 people and like 1400 lbs, it is a big boat and can comfortably carry way more than 8 people, is that legal?


I say again...IN FLORIDA...<P class=BodyLarge>Maximum Loading and Horsepower<P class=Body>No person may operate a monohull boat of less than 20 feet in length while exceeding the maximum weight, persons, or horsepower capacity as displayed on the manufacturer's capacity plate.....<P class=Body>It says NOTHING about boats 20' or more in length.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TWINKIE6816 (10/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (10/8/2008)*
> ...


I think wld1985 (Bill) has the same boat, I know it is a Randall Craft, maybe he has a plate with that information.

<TABLE style="MARGIN-LEFT: 10px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px"><TBODY><TR><TD><H1>1978 Randall Craft Boats 1976 Semi V</H1></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: justify" vAlign=top>This outboard utility is 14 feet long and weighs 240 (pounds dry). This weight does not account for passengers, fuel, or gear. The beam of this craft is 60 inches. The max horsepower for this boat on our records is 25 hp . If you choose to buy a replacement engine for your Randall Craft 1976 Semi V boat, it is recommended by many, that you verify the max horsepower for your boat. This is because of safety reasons - as it would effect the insurability of your outboard boat. Be sure to have the manual for your engine handy, not only for your safety, but to save you money on repair costs.


Information on this page is provided to you as a free service of iboats.com. Because this information has come from many sources we can not guarantee its accuracy. Even if this information is the same as the original factory specs, boats are sometimes modified. Thus, for safety and other reasons, it is a good idea to verify information here to make sure it matches up with your boat. For additional information, we recommend the iboats forums and a boating safety course. </TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE style="MARGIN-TOP: 30px"><TBODY><TR><TD class=sub>*Engine Information:*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px">Boat Max HP : 25 hp </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (10/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *TWINKIE6816 (10/8/2008)*
> ...




Thanks Ron, you are awesome!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ya.. The randall craft was the same.... Max was a 25hp with like 3ppl onboard... 25hp took it pretty fast... Make sure the transom can handle it though.... I think I put a 15hp on it once and it look it about 3mph's slower....and was'nt that quick out of the hole..


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

you will be at risk of BOTH: having too much fun, and blowing tears in your ears


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

HAD A 19 HORN WITH A 225 EVINRUDE BACK IN THE DAY, WE JUST REPAINTED THE COWL AND HAD THE STICKERS REDONE TO 200. NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH CG OR INSURANCE.:letsdrink


----------

